# Avitars



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

Hi,

I would like to upload an avitar to my profile but even shrinking it down to the 65 by 65 pixels required I have real trouble getting a picture under 5.9 KB without compressing it so much it doesn't even look like me  

I notice that very few people have avitars loaded on this forum, especially compared to other online forums. I wonder if this is the reason?

Any chance the allowance could be raised a little even to 10KB to help this?

Thank you


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

dogs body said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to upload an avitar to my profile but even shrinking it down to the 65 by 65 pixels required I have real trouble getting a picture under 5.9 KB without compressing it so much it doesn't even look like me
> 
> ...


I am not sure how likely your request is to be implimented, but there are quite a few people who are pretty good with making avatars for people. Just post your request in this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=260325&highlight=avatar

And I am sure someone can make it look good!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

If you use photoshop, use "save for web" instead of "save as".


----------

